
I Constantly Lie to Get Airplane Upgrades. Is That Unethical? - dpflan
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/is-lying-to-get-an-airplane-upgrade-so-bad-2014-12-05/?
======
davelnewton
(It confuses me that someone even asked the question. Isn't it obvious?)

